# Harleigh!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my girl Harleigh! She is 15 months old and is such a sweetheart. I just am in <3 with her!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wearing her new harness and giving "Zebra" a ride!









And then... two of my "nephew" (my brother's dog/family dog..kinda) Rebel. That boy is such a mush... I love him!

















Thanks for looking!!! )


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I just LOVE the expressions on Harleigh's face like "whatcha doin' with that camera and why aren't you playing with me?!" :biggrin:

They're both adorable!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Soo Adorable!!! 
No need for a telescopic lens. She will give you a Close Up without even trying!!

Love it!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Both of them are just adorable! :biggrin: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! I recognize you from chaz :smile:


----------

